# 16 digit issue - change 0 to 3



## appleeye (Dec 29, 2022)

Good morning,



I have a long list of barcode numbers that were uploaded incorrectly via excel and I now need to replace every last digit from a 0 to a 3.

eg 9465203212341170 needs to be 9465203212341173 

Any help is appreciated.


Risso


----------



## bebo021999 (Dec 29, 2022)

With A1 contains number

replace any number
=REPLACE(A1,LEN(A1),1,3)

or

only replace "0"
=IF(RIGHT(A1)="0",REPLACE(A1,LEN(A1),1,3),A1)


----------



## appleeye (Jan 2, 2023)

bebo021999 said:


> With A1 contains number
> 
> replace any number
> =REPLACE(A1,LEN(A1),1,3)
> ...


Thanks...that works a treat!


----------

